# Nodak harvest



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

There has been a lot of talk lately about the late harvest situation in north dakota. My dad who is an elevator manager said after talking to other managers in north dakota they all said they dont think there will be any fields off by Aug 15th. I disagree with them but i want to know what you guys think? If you do think there will be fields off what part of nodak i will they be or not be in?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

corn is still getting cut right now, if we dont get anymore rain some small grains are ready right now.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Some areas are screwed but there will be some fields harvested by opener. It's going to be close. Hopefully this won't lead to 5 groups of guys all after the same field.

As far as what areas these fields are in...start scouting early. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We found a few fields cut last night while scouting, we'll have just enough to congregate geese by opener. Of course, it really varies by area.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I know that some peas will be off this weekend.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Doesn't look real good in the Lake Region. Beyond me why anyone would want to hunt geese in August, anyway...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> . Beyond me why anyone would want to hunt geese in August, anyway...


Because you can, some people are just more dedicated than others I guess.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I really don't know why people wouldn't want to hunt geese in August. I love it.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

I love it besides having to lay in my blind in my underwear because its so dam hot.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The was this summer is shapping up. Shouldnt have to worry about sweating anything up.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Comining rye today ... Next week there will be plenty of fields opened up and combined.

Pay the man at the pump and I would knock on some doors ... If its posted you have a better chance that it will only be you on opener. But good luck catching a farmer at his house for the next month... Long standing relationships pay off this time of year.

Open wallet, insert pump, view through window, find birds, contact landowner ... Just like evryone else. Window time, I love this time of year.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres gonna be some off, but it will be less than this time last year.

Ive seen a few fields that will be ready in the next week, but most look to be 2-4 weeks away. Ive seen acreage that is near ready all the way to soft dough yet (which is a LONG ways away from being cut).

And ya, you august goose hunters are sooooo dedicated. :roll:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

1000, 100 or 1 field, it doesn't make a difference if you find the X and be where they want to be IMO :beer:


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> Doesn't look real good in the Lake Region. Beyond me why anyone would want to hunt geese in August, anyway...


agreed. should be on the lake. leave it till september. IMO


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> And ya, you august goose hunters are sooooo dedicated. :roll:


Call it whatever you want I really dont care, If the season is open shut up and hunt or sit quietly and micro tune your bow and wait for deer season to open.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> .
> 
> And ya, you august goose hunters are sooooo dedicated. :roll:


ya how does that work? i thought the same thing when i read that in a previous post? goosehunternd how do you classify a *dedicated* goose hunter?


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

when is opener in Nodak?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

waterfowl kid said:


> when is opener in Nodak?


August 15th.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

Minnesota should have that as their opener also i think


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

honker85 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


In my eyes a dedicated waterfowler hunts the season start to finish, does not get side tracked with hunting other game and does not sit on a hunting fourm and cry about the season opening to early.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

hahaha I agree goosehunternd!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> honker85 said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


 :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

I guess im not worthy than. :roll:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

:box:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> hahaha I agree goosehunternd!


I remember a "dedicated waterfowler" being all packed up for the season last year and telling others it was closed while they were still legally shooting birds.

There sure seems to be a lot of hardcore waterfowlers out there in september killing birds and taking hero pictures that pack it up in late oct or november.

Who cares, if you are out there hunting just to feel good about yourself being dedicated, you're doing it for the wrong reasons. I personally don't get real horned up about august birds. Ill prob make it out once or twice. hopefully ill get out enough the rest of the season to be considered dedicated


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I couldnt hunt anymore last spring aways, got to work sometimes too. I get my fair share of time in. It isnt that I didnt wanna be out. Even after I thought the season was over. I get my licks in, dont worry about that. I just like how everytime I post something up you guys wanna take a shot at the champ! Isn't there some up and comers you guys can pick on. :beer: :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

goosehunternd said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > . Beyond me why anyone would want to hunt geese in August, anyway...
> ...


Didn't mean to bend any feelers, and it has nothing to do with "dedication" whatever that means in regard to hunting. I haven't stressed out about getting out on the first minute of the first available day of a season since I was about 15. Guess I'll have to work on that...

It is simply to me, there is a time & place for everything. IMO hunting geese in the Summer is about like hunting deer in the Spring would be...


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> I just like how everytime I post something up you guys wanna take a shot *at the champ*!


People take shots at you because of comments like this!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Picking fights over crop harvest....what's next? :lol: :roll:


----------

